# what kind of nuts should i avoid and which are ok?



## mameur (Nov 3, 2012)

so i read raw peanuts are not ok, but can't find much info about other nuts, such as pistachios, almond, etc and how much sodium is tolerated in a rats diet? as most of these have high sodium content but I can easily find some with very low sodium


----------



## LightningWolf (Jun 8, 2012)

Raw peanuts are poisonist, Cooked is ok though.

Safe

Cashews
Almonds
Pistachios
Walnuts
Brazil nuts
Pine Nuts
Basically every single nut (Peanuts are not true nuts, they are more related to beans then nuts)
I do not know of a nut that is bad for them so far.

Most do not have natural high sodium, but when packaged they put salt on them. I give my guys nuts every day. it gives them a good source of protein (not enough for it to be problem) and neccasary oils and vitamins needed for life.

Oh on the pine nuts, cause it does happen in humans, some rats will not like it cause to some it will leave a bad taste in their mouth, but most prefer them and they are high in oils and other vitamins, especially Vitamin E (Vitamin E helps prevent respitory issues along with Vitamin A from stuff like Carrots).


----------



## volvogrrl (Nov 5, 2012)

Can they have chocolate covered almonds? I have blue diamond ones for myself and I'm sure roopert would love one! They're covered with cocoa powder and not a heavy coating like a goober.


----------



## Jewely-Cat (Nov 11, 2012)

volvogrrl said:


> Can they have chocolate covered almonds? I have blue diamond ones for myself and I'm sure roopert would love one! They're covered with cocoa powder and not a heavy coating like a goober.


I don't think chocolate is very good for rats, atleast not in a big dose like that.


----------



## volvogrrl (Nov 5, 2012)

I know a little dark chocolate is ok every now and then. These almonds are just dusted with a dark cocoa powder so not there's not very much on them.


----------



## LightningWolf (Jun 8, 2012)

Dark chocolate is ok, Milk chocolate though because it contains milk is not safe. I wouldn't give them chocolate covered almonds personally.


----------



## RatFanatic245 (Nov 17, 2012)

can any one name a brand that you can typically find at a wal-mart/food market?


----------



## Isamurat (Jul 27, 2012)

Mine regularly get nuts in there shells, it's a great way to keep them busy and challeneged too, hazelnuts they can break into in about 5 mins, brazils and walnuts take much longer. There's loads around in supermarkets in the uk at the moment as there commonly eaten at christmas, not sure if you have the same in the us. Just don't feed too many as they are high in fat, 1 per rat per week is pleanty, and if there chubby less than that is good.


----------



## RatMomof7boys (Jan 11, 2022)

volvogrrl said:


> Can they have chocolate covered almonds? I have blue diamond ones for myself and I'm sure roopert would love one! They're covered with cocoa powder and not a heavy coating like a goober.


Chocolate is toxic to rats.


----------



## Enne (Dec 12, 2020)

RatMomof7boys said:


> Chocolate is toxic to rats.


No, it isn't.

Also, this thread is from 2012, please don't necropost.


----------



## a1phanine (Mar 27, 2018)

RatMomof7boys said:


> Chocolate is toxic to rats.


No it isnt, they're not dogs. Chocolate is safe. Dairy will give them poops. A small bit of dark chocolate is actually good for them.
Please dont reply to 10 year old posts especially with misinformation - you literally could have googled that


----------

